# They aren't scared, now what?



## RoccoPacco (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm super new to this community and how threads work and what not, so I apologize in advance if a similar question was asked and I just haven't spotted it.

So I've had my two tiels, Rocco and Pacco, since Christmas, and I've had trouble taming them. If I try and take one away to train, they both start squawking at each other, and ultimately they just both get extremely anxious.

My new approach is to take both of them into a small enclosed room together, but I am not sure what to do from there.

They are both comfortable enough to step on my hand, but they usually fly away once I step away from their cage.

SO AFTER ALL MY RAMBLING, the question is
How do I condition my birds to be fully comfortable with me? WHY WONT THEY LOVE ME?! 


Thanks guys


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

You may find it easier to train them separately so they don't distract each other. Take one to a separate room and leave the other one with the radio on, so he doesn't get bored and they can't hear each other.

If they fly back to the cage they are still a little bit scared or unsure. Try offering millet with your hand so they hang out, and move slow.

Keep the training sessions short and sweet, and repeat often. I'm sure they love you very much (you keep the food after all ) you just need a lot of patience.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You need to train them away from their cage, that is the issue here. They will keep trying to get back to it and not pay attention to you if you don't.

It is easier to work with one at a time. You can cover the other bird in the cage so that he thinks its night time and work with the other in a small room (a bathroom is good for this). Then switch out birds. Food bribery will also help, any time you go near them, give them some millet, they'll start to look forward to you coming around.


----------

